# Cosplay



## Automata heart (Oct 17, 2010)

hi, i'm sakura, and i'm really new to cosplay, i love the idea, but have new really done it before. (except from wearing cat ears or a naruto headband to the mall or town.) i'm (hopefully) cosplaying as misa next weekend and would like to know if anyone has any tips. (for a misa cosplay or just general.) anything would be greatly appreciated. thank you.  
sakura. *bows*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, if you're cosplaying as Misa... I'd suggest you really pay attention to what her clothes really look like instead of just slapping on some kinda-sort of-notreally-similar clothes in the same style. And get the right hair! Misa, and Death Note characters in general are very popular(and in my opinion a bit overdone) but if you really pay attention to your costume, you can stand out as a really good Misa beside hundreds of meh ones... and even this can be hard seeing how it's such a popular costume. But if you really want to be her, well, this is what I got.

As for tips... I'd say spend time on your costumes, making sure they get as similar as you can to the original. Also pay attention to the hair and shoes!


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 19, 2010)

i look a lot like her, so the hair's not a problem. i has having some trouble making it look non-slutty, so i ended up going  for a much more punky look. i'm going to be waling around, so i'm wearing my best pair of red canvas-tops. i looked at alot of pictures of different cosplays of her, and i saw what people did right and wrong, and avoided things that look bad on me, but would still suite her. thank you so much for the advice. it helped alot.


----------

